# Tow bar for Legend GL



## 109669 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi,

I have recently purchased a 1989 Autosleeper Legend GL (Transit base) and need to have a tow bar fitted. So far I have not had much luck finding a company who can supply and fit one at a reasonable price, does anyone have any recommendations?

An associated question - does this vehicle have an Alko chassis? It appears that getting a tow bar will be a lot easier if it does but I have been unable to get a confirmation either way. Can anyone answer this for me?

Many Thanks

Ian


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Ian, You have a standard Ford chassis on your vehicle. Give Dave a ring at PWS at Poole re the bar you need. Only company we recommend where I work, Steve


----------

